# 07 GTI AUX maybe? help :D



## EcotecRacer (May 14, 2014)

So I've a friend with 07 gti
My aux is in glovebox, big white plug

His car is missing plug but has a male harness plug with 2 wires to it

Is this just missing aux port unit or was his wired for a light?

He has base multi disc radio and no sat radio or CD changer


----------



## EcotecRacer (May 14, 2014)

This shows what I am referring to hopefully


----------



## mr-fix (Aug 18, 2015)

Since stereo AUX is using 3 or 4 pins this is most likely for glove compartment lighting.


----------



## t0rqued (Jun 27, 2014)

Aux is not wired, he'd have aux headphone jack style plug or cable running to glove. Also there is adapter for iphone that goes to glove aswell.. Not pictured in your images. Does he have touchscreen ?


----------

